# Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandrin?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

On Fox40, Adelman said these guys will get a chance to play this weekend and cuts will probably be made after that.

They also said Ronnie Price's contract is 2 year *guaranteed* so he will be on the roster. So it will be one from the group of Sampson, Schenscher, Flores, or Sandrin. Who's gonna make it???

1. Brad Miller
2. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
3. Peja Stojakovic
4. Bonzi Wells
5. Mike Bibby
6. Brian Skinner
7. Kenny Thomas
8. Francisco Garcia
9. Corliss Williamson
10. Kevin Martin
11. Jason Hart
12. Ronnie Price
13. ???


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hopefully Sampson and Sandrin( who impressed me in summer league with the Lakers)


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Since Price is guaranteed I guess it will not be Flores. I was very happy about Sampson when he was brought in, but since he hasn't played a minute of preseason that I can remeber, he will most likey not make it. Between the others, it's a toss up. I picked Schencher, because he seems to have gotten the most consistant minutes and because we need his size more than Sandrin's athleticism. I would hope whoever is not picked of Schencher and Sandrin will be retained and sent to the D League.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

Sandrin is useless on this team, so he would be a good start..

since Price is locked in, Flores is useless to since we have 3 PG's

we need another big body

that leaves Luke and Jamal

Jamal is tougher than Luke which should be the reason Jamal makes the team IMO


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

Tonight:

Price: 23 minutes, 2 Points, 1/6 FG, 1 Rebound, 3 Assists
Sandrin: 3 Minutes, 1 Point, 1/2 FT
Sampson: 3 Minutes, 2 Points, 1/2 FG, 2 Rebounds, 1 Assist
Flores: 2 Minutes, 2 Points, 2/2 FT
Schenscher: DNP - Coach's decision


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sandrin he is terrible I've been saying this from the begining, I'll be shocked if the Kings don't cut him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah Sandrin looked bad, maybe they should let him go entirely. After getting a chance to see Sampson a little more I'd probably chance my vote to him. He seemed like a pretty fluid athlete and he was agressive on the boards and went straight at Ha. NBA ready, too. I still think that Flores will be cut outright and that Schencher would be a good D-League prospect, though.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

yea you can have 4 players in the D league right?

I think Price, Schencher ,and Sampson would all be good choices


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Sampson has been in the league too long to go to the D-League I think. 2 year vets are ineligible. That's one of the reasons I hope he get the roster spot.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

why doesnt Schnecher play? Flores to me looks like a better player than Price, why would they give him a 2 year guarented contract.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

K-mart looking really really good

maybe he could ready to take over by mid season?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

Tonight (10/23):

Price: 24 minutes, 12 Points, 4/8 FG, 2/4 3P, 2/2 FT, 3 Rebounds, 2 steals
Flores: 14 minutes, 6 Points, 3/8 FG, 1 Rebound, 1 Assist, 1 Steal
Sandrin: 13 minutes, 2 Points (on a really nice dunk), 1/3 FG, 2 Rebounds, 1 Assist
Sampson: 7 minutes, 0 Points, 2 Rebounds, 1 Block
Schenscher: DNP - Coach's decision


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

I hope we keep Price and Sampson on the roster and send Schescher and Flores to the D-League.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

no cuts yet


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

It should be happening soon. ONly 2 more preseason games to tighten up the rotations...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

Fox40 said Adelman gave the team the day off and Petrie and Adelman are deciding who to cut.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings release Eric Sandrin and Luis Flores. 

www.kings.com


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hmmm, so maybe the intend to keep Luke? Or at least send him to the D-League.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

yea so we prolly will keep Jamal as the 12th man and send Luke to the D league?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Cuts to be made after Sunday's game: Schenscher, Sampson, Flores, Price, or Sandr*

Roster cuts 



> And now they're down to 14, with one more to come.
> 
> The Kings trimmed the roster after releasing guard Luis Flores and forward Eric Sandrin. Flores played briefly for Golden State and Denver last season, and Sandrin had professional stints overseas and with the Harlem Globetrotters after excelling at Seattle Pacific.
> 
> ...


----------

